# Bread pudding



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where my wife can get mixed spices for her bread pudding ? Or an alternative ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Does anyone know where my wife can get mixed spices for her bread pudding ? Or an alternative ?


Hi there gus - I do lots of homebaking myself and really struggle to find it - luckily my mum brings me over supplies.....but I found this so you can in fact get the separate spices (all of which are easily available in the supermarkets here) and make it yourself.

How to Make Mixed Spice: 3 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow

Happy baking!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Does anyone know where my wife can get mixed spices for her bread pudding ? Or an alternative ?


I would be pretty sure that you would find them in Iceland. Think you have one of them down your way! If not you can make a mix of cinammon, ginger, ground cloves and coriander. If not they now sell them in boxes in Sainsbury's so nice and light to post. Maybe someone nice would post you a couple of boxes.lane:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you tried on line *British shops on line* if you search on Google there are quite a few,

Hepa


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Especias Surtidas (mixed spices) are sold in most supermarkets, but my wife tells me thatthey are not the same as sold in the UK (different mix ?)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, thanks to everyone for there replies,all very helpful. We'll have a ook for the especias surtidas when we are next out & see what the ingredients are . Yes we have an Iceland up @ San Javier so the next time I'm up that way or know someone who is going we'll see whether they stock them. Thanks for the recipe on how to make it , it'll come in handy.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

A slice on mum's bread pudding ouzing with fruit soaking up the juice of frying rashers of english bacon. Two fried eggs on top the yoke dribbling over the bread pudding. A large mug of English breakfast tea.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> A slice on mum's bread pudding ouzing with fruit soaking up the juice of frying rashers of english bacon. Two fried eggs on top the yoke dribbling over the bread pudding. A large mug of English breakfast tea.


:hungry:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> A slice on mum's bread pudding ouzing with fruit soaking up the juice of frying rashers of english bacon. Two fried eggs on top the yoke dribbling over the bread pudding. A large mug of English breakfast tea.



¿¿¿¿Qué????
Bread pudding + bacon.
Non starter in WSM Nigel...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ¿¿¿¿Qué????
> Bread pudding + bacon.
> Non starter in WSM Nigel...


I'm glad it's not just me who feels







at the thought


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm glad it's not just me who feels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sheltered lives you gals lead. When you are off to the fields for a 12 hour shift, the wind and rain cutting you in two; with only your donkey and a cornish pasty to keep you company you need a man sized greasy spoon breakfast to set you right. Yoghurt is for whimps 

OK I accept it has been a century or so since my kin have done this but these great traditions are worth fighting for. Dunmovin another slice of toast to mop that bit of yoke up and a top up before we get our day underway?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> What sheltered lives you gals lead. When you are off to the fields for a 12 hour shift, the wind and rain cutting you in two; with only your donkey and a cornish pasty to keep you company you need a man sized greasy spoon breakfast to set you right. Yoghurt is for whimps
> 
> OK I accept it has been a century or so since my kin have done this but these great traditions are worth fighting for. Dunmovin another slice of toast to mop that bit of yoke up and a top up before we get our day underway?


I love bread pudding

I love bacon

just not on one plate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> What sheltered lives you gals lead. When you are off to the fields for a 12 hour shift, the wind and rain cutting you in two; with only your donkey and a cornish pasty to keep you company you need a man sized greasy spoon breakfast to set you right. Yoghurt is for whimps
> 
> OK I accept it has been a century or so since my kin have done this but these great traditions are worth fighting for. Dunmovin another slice of toast to mop that bit of yoke up and a top up before we get our day underway?


Are you sure you don't mean black pudding, like morcilla???
'cos that would make sense, maybe, when you go off to do the 12 hour winter shift or the couple of hours air conditioned class in my case...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you sure you don't mean black pudding, like morcilla???
> 'cos that would make sense, maybe, when you go off to do the 12 hour winter shift or the couple of hours air conditioned class in my case...


Please just try it. Go on I dare you. It's just plain and simply delicious.

Remember not that spanish excuse for bacon. And big free range eggs.

Thought: Is this down to my mum's recipe for bread pudding? Perhaps that's the problem. Of course my mum is the best cook in the world :first: so ...............

As for black pudding and morcilla - if I needed blood I would be a vampire


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi Gus*



gus-lopez said:


> Does anyone know where my wife can get mixed spices for her bread pudding ? Or an alternative ?


Hi there, will bring you some when we come over. How are you? We are almost there!!!! Hope the weather is as good as here in the UK!:lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As a child in Scotland we used to have a fruit pudding bought from the butchers.
Delicious with bacon and eggs omg I can taste it now.

Maiden


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You see, that's something I just cannot understand - putting the sweet and savoury together....like rich fruit cake and stilton cheese. :yuck:uke:

But it's done here as well, with bolla dulce (large sponge/bread cake thing drizzled with anis and a heavy dusting of sugar) and served with cheese. Ugh.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Stilton cheese with an apple and some raspberry or blackcurrant jam is one of my favourites
Pancakes and bacon another.
And of course we have apple sauce with pork, redcurrant jelly with pheasant, and so on.
Sweet and sour is another favourite.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Stilton cheese with an apple and some raspberry or blackcurrant jam is one of my favourites
> Pancakes and bacon another.
> And of course we have apple sauce with pork, redcurrant jelly with pheasant, and so on.
> Sweet and sour is another favourite.


Cheese n' apple I can do, in fact I love it
Redcurrant jelly with foie micuit ditto.
But I won't be queuing up for my bread and butter pud with bacon any time soon
I know, I know, I'm the one who's losing out!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> bread and butter pud


 Is that a typo Pesky ? Don't like bread and butter pudding with or without bacon 

But great to see some support, thanks guys 

Now who's for peaches with tomato ketchup


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Is that a typo Pesky ? Don't like bread and butter pudding with or without bacon
> 
> But great to see some support, thanks guys
> 
> Now who's for peaches with tomato ketchup


Soooo, is bread pudding different from bread and butter pudding????
Is peaches and tomato ketchup your own invention Nigel or has Nigella been influencing you?
And do you remember The Galloping Gourmet and ***** Craddock???


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Soooo, is bread pudding different from bread and butter pudding????
> Is peaches and tomato ketchup your own invention Nigel or has Nigella been influencing you?
> And do you remember The Galloping Gourmet and ***** Craddock???


Pesky you have fallen down my league table. Very little connection between 'bread and butter pudding' and 'bread pudding' beyond pan is an ingredient 

Nigella L can influence me any time she likes 

Never liked Johnny let alone 'her - "take a pint of whipped cream" even if she was cooking fish & chips' (but I was only a nipper back then) but on TV the galloping gourmet was second only to Geoff Hamilton (he of the plants) in my book


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Pesky you have fallen down my league table. Very little connection between 'bread and butter pudding' and 'bread pudding' beyond pan is an ingredient
> 
> Nigella L can influence me any time she likes
> 
> Never liked Johnny let alone 'her - "take a pint of whipped cream" even if she was cooking fish & chips' (but I was only a nipper back then) but on TV the galloping gourmet was second only to Geoff Hamilton (he of the plants) in my book


Ah well then, I might like bacon and bread pudding after all??? !!

Only have vague memories of Mrs. Craddock myself (have you noticed we can't mention her first name hahaha) but certainly wasn't the kind of person who would inspire you to cook I would have thought


----------

